# 56501 or 17110



## Dianne0720 (Oct 25, 2011)

Condyloma of right vulva treated with TCA, woudl you code 56501 or 17110?  Thanks


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

I would use an E/M code for the encounter.  Neither of the destruction codes is accurate for what is done.  They just dab some medication on the condyloma.  This was confirmed for me a few years ago in another OB/Gyn coding discussion group.


----------

